# My Son's 4-H Beekeeping speech



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

My son Alfred won a purple ribbon at the Kansas State Fair last year for his speech on "How to get started beekeeping" and I finally got around to editing a version of it that he gave for the Church Youth group that has intelligible audio. He'd just turned 12 when he gave it at the fair.

Hope you enjoy it; we're really proud of him!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

oldfordguy said:


> Hope you enjoy it; we're really proud of him!


As well you should be, he did great!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Pretty good stuff! Well done.


----------



## trinity (Jun 25, 2015)

Great job! You did good, mentor! Wish I could have heard the end of the presentation.


----------

